# New to Smith and Wesson



## Redelf88 (Oct 3, 2009)

Well, I've owned a couple other handguns, but just yesterday ran across a used S&W 910S in 9mm. Very excited, I hope to get out to the range today. It was actually a little difficult to find good reviews of the gun, though I've heard a decent amount about them. Just wondering if any of you have owned one and can give me their thoughts?


----------

